# Daisy just turned 11 ...



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

... and still no gray on her. Charlie, on the other hand, though 3 years younger is a well established graybeard.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Happy birthday Daisy.
She still looks very young.


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

Happy Berfday! Time for a Treat!

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Happy Bday, hope you get extra spoiled today


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

She thanks all her well wishers!
There's a bit of trickery in that photo - anyone see it?


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

Bob Engelhardt said:


> She thanks all her well wishers!
> There's a bit of trickery in that photo - anyone see it?


Daisy is missing her right leg in the pic?


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

tegee26 said:


> Daisy is missing her right leg in the pic?


Yep ... as a pup she broke her upper "arm", with the break extending into the elbow/joint. It was surgically repaired, but such a break almost always results in arthritis in the elbow. For hers the arthritis totally destroyed the cartilage and she had bone-on-bone. Very painful, of course, and we did the only right thing by having the leg amputated.

She gets along fine without it, as most tri-pawds do, and there isn't anything that she can't do because of it. If she couldn't fetch, it would be different:
https://imgur.com/TjSUoLO
Some things are harder, but she doesn't mind.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

i thought it was just one of those typical vizsla things where they like to put their legs underneath each other brother objects like blankets. i would have never guessed she is tripod. a beautiful tripod.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Glad she is out of pain.
How long has it been since her surgery?


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

texasred said:


> Glad she is out of pain.
> How long has it been since her surgery?



Yes, it was painful for us before the amputation to see her hopping around on 3 legs. The surgery was mid July - 5 months ago. It didn't take her long to be back on her feet and to adapt - even old dogs can learn new tricks.


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

That's amazing she adapted so well. I am sure it was a very difficult decision. So glad she still has an active life as a V.


----------



## Greta (Sep 19, 2018)

Happy birthday Daisy! 
She moves beautifully on 3 legs and is clearly loving life. 
I agree, old dogs can learn new tricks!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday to her. She looks amazing! for 11 years old.
I too had a Tri-Paw'd Vizlsa. Lost the same leg actually. It's amazing how well they adapt.
Do consider some PT for her. With Rush, the scapula started to raise and interfered with his movement. The Vet used Chiro, accupuncture, and massage therapy, to get it back into place.
To have no white at that age is incredible.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

gunnr said:


> ... With Rush, the scapula started to raise and interfered with his movement. ...



Daisy's right scapula was removed with the leg. Was Rush's not taken and it moved, or was his left one the problem? I can see where the left one might move, given the right one is not there for it to push against.
Thanks for the heads-up. We'll have to watch for change - was there some distinctive symptom?


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Sorry Bob, Yes it was the left that became the issue. It started to kind of raise up like a shark fin. He lost it at about 7 years old and lived to over 14.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

gunnr said:


> Sorry Bob, Yes it was the left that became the issue. It started to kind of raise up like a shark fin. He lost it at about 7 years old and lived to over 14.


 Thanks again. Being a tripawd didn't stop him from living a long life.

Another question: was this a problem from the start, or did it develop after a long while?


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Bob
It took a few years to become noticeable. You'll start to see the left scapula be more pronounced.
The Vet I used, and still do, is Beckett and Associates in Glastonbury CT .A bit of a drive for you, but an option. 
You're pretty close to Boston, so you would have some of the Tufts centers and possibly other private practices to choose from.
Care for domestic pets has come a long way in the last twenty years. they do some amazing things now for dogs.
Chip, Dr. Beckett, of Beckett and Associates, did acupuncture on our horse. Man it was amazing watching those big muscle groups release. and shift. When he did the mugwort, acupuncture needles with a glob of mugwort on the end which you light on fire like incense, it was quite a sight. A bunch of smoke trails coming up off the horse. But it flat out worked!! Used to put the horse to sleep standing in the cross ties.
I was ready to lie down on a stall mat myself after watching him.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

gunnr said:


> Bob
> It took a few years to become noticeable. You'll start to see the left scapula be more pronounced.


Got it ...we'll be watching it and trying to minimize the forces on that leg


> The Vet I used, and still do, is Beckett and Associates in Glastonbury CT .A bit of a drive for you, but an option. ...


It would be a bit of a drive ... but good to know it's an option.


----------

